# Public Library



## Old Benedetto (26 Gennaio 2009)

Qui ognuno parla dei libri che legge, ama, consiglierebbe agli altri.
Qui non si litiga, non si polemizza, non si rovina il thread.
Anche quando a tenere banco è il proprio peggior nemico. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mi aspetto su questo la collaborazione di tutti, grazie.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Gennaio 2009)

Il cuore vigile. Autonomia individuale e società di massa


di Bettelheim Bruno.

chi lo ha letto?


----------



## Old giobbe (26 Gennaio 2009)

Io leggo poco.
L'ultimo libro che ho letto che mi è piaciuto molto è stato "Il cacciatore di aquiloni".
Nel film hanno tagliato molto, ma comunque mi è sembrato anche un bel film.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Il cuore vigile. Autonomia individuale e società di massa
> 
> 
> di Bettelheim Bruno.
> ...








   non l'ho letto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  provvedo al più presto


----------



## Old belledejour (27 Gennaio 2009)

Cominciando da un grande classico:

_Il Conte di Montecristo - Alexandre Dumas_

Irresistibile Dantes...


----------



## Old Benedetto (27 Gennaio 2009)

*Il suo Meno di zero*

mi ha cambiato la vita per anni.
 Era il riferimento più nitido e veritiero dello schifo che vedevo intorno a me.
Quelli successivi, oscillanti
Ma Less than zero........ accidenti che libro!
Una morse l cuore.
Uno spasmo all'esofago.
Una sensazione  tostissima.

Date un occhio (Tati è in inglese. scusa)

http://translate.google.it/translat...aston+ellis&tq=Brett+Easton+Ellis&sl=it&tl=en


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> non l'ho letto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nemmen io...lho solo sfogliato e mi ha preso un colpo per quanto mi è parso interessante..per questo chiedevo...


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Gennaio 2009)

perchè ci sono in giro dei libri di fiabe di una bellezza...inaudita...

oggi ne ho sfogliato uno di filosofia per bimbi, la protagonista era una tartaruga..



Cipu' e' il suo nome...alla seconda pagina..mi è venuto un nodo in gola..ma un nodo...che ho chiuso e messo via.

okkei..ho deciso di acquistarne almeno 3 da distribuire.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Gennaio 2009)

Nel poco tempo che mi avanza, leggo "Il Forum di Tradimento.net", libro affascinante e coinvolgente


----------



## Old cornofrancese (27 Gennaio 2009)

Arthur ha detto:


> Nel poco tempo che mi avanza, leggo "Il Forum di Tradimento.net", libro affascinante e coinvolgente









io sto leggendo 'shining' di stephen king, il romanzo a cui si è ispirato kubrick x fare il suo omonimo film (che in molti punti è diverso dal libro); ho letto anche io il cacciatore di acquiloni, bellissimo, meglio che del film.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> nemmen io...lho solo sfogliato e mi ha preso un colpo per quanto mi è parso interessante..per questo chiedevo...


 Io ho letto quelli di psicologia, psichiatria infantile (3 o 4) di Bettelheim e sono fondamentali.


----------



## Nobody (28 Gennaio 2009)

"Il mattino dei maghi" di Pawles e Bergier... un libro stranissimo e affascinante da morire.


----------



## Old belledejour (28 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> "Il mattino dei maghi" di Pawles e Bergier... un libro stranissimo e affascinante da morire.



Sono andata a leggere le varie recensioni, ho preso nota e aggiunto alla lista desideri. Devo prima smaltire un po' la pila sul comodino.

Se di fascino si parla rilancio con 

" Il pendolo di Foucault" di Umberto Eco.


----------



## Grande82 (28 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> perchè ci sono in giro dei libri di fiabe di una bellezza...inaudita...
> 
> oggi ne ho sfogliato uno di filosofia per bimbi, la protagonista era una tartaruga..
> 
> ...


 Posso dire (e non c'entra nulla) che a natale ho regalato il libro con le invenzioni di Leonardo da Vinci ad una bambina. Era così bello!!!
C'erano le ricostruzioni 3d cartonate quando aprivi le pagine e le spiegazioni di come funzionassero le macchine. Ho DOVUTO comprarlo, capite?!?!?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Purtroppo la bimba in questione ha solo 4anni e 1/2... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








ma non c'erano alternative, comprendetemi!!!!!!!


----------



## Grande82 (28 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> "Il mattino dei maghi" di Pawles e Bergier... un libro stranissimo e affascinante da morire.


 di che parla?


----------



## Old Benedetto (28 Gennaio 2009)

*Da bambino*



Grande82 ha detto:


> Posso dire (e non c'entra nulla) che a natale ho regalato il libro con le invenzioni di Leonardo da Vinci ad una bambina. Era così bello!!!
> C'erano le ricostruzioni 3d cartonate quando aprivi le pagine e le spiegazioni di come funzionassero le macchine. Ho DOVUTO comprarlo, capite?!?!?!
> 
> 
> ...


adoravo i libri con i 3d in cartone.
Ricordo un 20.000 leghe sotto i mari da sogno ....
hai fatto un gran bel regalo alla creaturina, brava.


----------



## Nobody (28 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> di che parla?


 E' una specie di calderone, in cui si analizzano esoterismo misto a scienza, ed ad altre dottrine "tradizionali" come l'alchimia. Indaga in maniera curiosa anche su alcuni aspetti poco noti del "nazismo mistico" e del cosiddetto '"Ordine Nero", dando anche una lettura su un diverso "strato" dell'ultima guerra. Che contrappose anche due visioni del mondo: quella"occidentale" (con la sua etica, e la sua razionalità) ad una "magica" ed irrazionale.


----------



## Old Benedetto (28 Gennaio 2009)

*Molti se ti pace*



moltimodi ha detto:


> E' una specie di calderone, in cui si analizzano esoterismo misto a scienza, ed ad altre dottrine "tradizionali" come l'alchimia. Indaga in maniera curiosa anche su alcuni aspetti poco noti del "nazismo mistico" e del cosiddetto '"Ordine Nero", dando anche una lettura su un diverso "strato" dell'ultima guerra. Che contrappose anche due visioni del mondo: quella"occidentale" (con la sua etica, e la sua razionalità) ad una "magica" ed irrazionale.


l'argomento magia/alchimia, essendo tu un appassionato di storia, ci sono delle ottime cose sul rapporto nazismo/magia nera ....


----------



## Old belledejour (28 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' una specie di calderone, in cui si analizzano esoterismo misto a scienza, ed ad altre dottrine "tradizionali" come l'alchimia. Indaga in maniera curiosa anche su alcuni aspetti poco noti del "nazismo mistico" e del cosiddetto '"Ordine Nero", dando anche una lettura su un diverso "strato" dell'ultima guerra. Che contrappose anche due visioni del mondo: quella"occidentale" (con la sua etica, e la sua razionalità) ad una "magica" ed irrazionale.



E' un caso il libro oppure sei appassionato di questi argomenti?


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Gennaio 2009)

Benedetto ha detto:


> l'argomento magia/alchimia, essendo tu un appassionato di storia, ci sono delle ottime cose sul rapporto nazismo/magia nera ....


più che magia nera direi esoterismo e alchimia. secondo steiner c'era una precisa ragione alchemica nel modo di sterminare gli ebrei.


----------



## Old Benedetto (28 Gennaio 2009)

*Senz'latro.*



belledejour ha detto:


> Sono andata a leggere le varie recensioni, ho preso nota e aggiunto alla lista desideri. Devo prima smaltire un po' la pila sul comodino.
> 
> Se di fascino si parla rilancio con
> 
> " Il pendolo di Foucault" di Umberto Eco.


Era in programma.
Non foss'altro perché da l^ sono partite poi tutti gli spin off sul Graal e sull'alchimia in genere.
Ha precorso i tempi, indubbiamente.
Andrebbe forse letto in combinato disposto con Q del gruppo aperto Luther Blissett ...


----------



## Old Benedetto (28 Gennaio 2009)

*Ti riferisci a*



Anna A ha detto:


> più che magia nera direi esoterismo e alchimia. secondo steiner c'era una precisa ragione alchemica nel modo di sterminare gli ebrei.


Rudolf Steiner?
Ti confesso che ho un paio di suoi libri in libreria ma non ho mai trovato la convinzione di aprirli ...
Che faccio?
Li apro?
e. spingendomi oltre, lo leggo pure?


----------



## Old belledejour (28 Gennaio 2009)

Benedetto ha detto:


> Era in programma.
> Non foss'altro perché da l^ sono partite poi tutti gli spin off sul Graal e sull'alchimia in genere.
> Ha precorso i tempi, indubbiamente.
> Andrebbe forse letto in combinato disposto con Q del gruppo aperto Luther Blissett ...



Leggilo, è un libro interessantissimo.
Un po' di cultura in più e Dan Brown non si sarebbe arricchito. I suoi libri ( che comunque non disprezzo) sono una copia mal riuscita di Eco.


----------



## Nobody (28 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> E' un caso il libro oppure sei appassionato di questi argomenti?


 Mi appassiona sia la scienza (da qui anche il mio percorso di studi) con la sua razionale visione del mondo, sia il mondo della tradizione (nel senso più amplio del termine)... con tutte le sue "irrazionalità".
A proposito di questa dicotomia, un altro magnifico libro è "La nube del telaio" di Elemire Zolla.


----------



## Old belledejour (28 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi appassiona sia la scienza (da qui anche il mio percorso di studi) con la sua razionale visione del mondo, sia il mondo della tradizione (nel senso più amplio del termine)... con tutte le sue "irrazionalità".
> A proposito di questa dicotomia, un altro magnifico libro è "La nube del telaio" di Elemire Zolla.



Hai letto qualcosa in merito alla Santeria? Io ne sono molto affascinata, ho cercato tra i vari docenti universitari italiani, ho scritto loro per avere consigli su libri, ma non ne sanno molto.
Per sommi capi me l'ha spiegata un amico che ha studiato la santeria come danza e religione, ma vorrei approfondire.


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Gennaio 2009)

Benedetto ha detto:


> Rudolf Steiner?
> Ti confesso che ho un paio di suoi libri in libreria ma non ho mai trovato la convinzione di aprirli ...
> Che faccio?
> Li apro?
> e. spingendomi oltre, lo leggo pure?


dipende da che libri di steiner hai, nel senso che non sono di facile lettura. l'antroposofia steineriana è un percorso.


----------



## Nobody (28 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Hai letto qualcosa in merito alla *Santeria*? Io ne sono molto affascinata, ho cercato tra i vari docenti universitari italiani, ho scritto loro per avere consigli su libri, ma non ne sanno molto.
> Per sommi capi me l'ha spiegata un amico che ha studiato la santeria come danza e religione, ma vorrei approfondire.


Il pochissimo che so arriva da alcuni romanzi di Valerio Evangelisti ("Antracite", ad esempio), e da alcuni dettagliati racconti di una cara amica che ha vissuto parecchio tempo a Cuba. Riti molto oscuri e pericolosi, a quanto pare...


----------



## Old Benedetto (28 Gennaio 2009)

*Anna purtroppo*



Anna A ha detto:


> dipende da che libri di steiner hai, nel senso che non sono di facile lettura. l'antroposofia steineriana è un percorso.


se non mi documento parlo a vanvera.
cerco prima di capire un minimo questo signore chi è e poi ne riparliamo allora.
Ora ti farei perdere solo tempo


----------



## Old belledejour (28 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il pochissimo che so arriva da alcuni romanzi di Valerio Evangelisti ("Antracite", ad esempio), e da alcuni dettagliati racconti di una cara amica che ha vissuto parecchio tempo a Cuba. Riti molto oscuri e pericolosi, a quanto pare...


Si, pensa in auto avevo un cd, e tra i vari pezzi ci avevo messo una santeria. Un'amica si senti male, inizio' a piangere ad agitarsi. Da qui il mio interesse. 

Però so che nella Santeria c'è il bene ed il male. Come in tutte le religioni, e se non ricordo male la Santeria è la parte comunque buona, e mi sfugge il nome della parte negativa.


----------



## Nobody (28 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Si, pensa in auto avevo un cd, e tra i vari pezzi ci avevo messo una santeria. Un'amica si senti male, inizio' a piangere ad agitarsi. Da qui il mio interesse.
> 
> Però so che nella Santeria c'è il bene ed il male. Come in tutte le religioni, e se non ricordo male la Santeria è la parte comunque buona, e mi sfugge il nome della parte negativa.


 Si, dovrebbero rifiutare la magia nera. A quanto mi hanno detto invece, son solo balle... la praticano tranquillamente, e sembrerebbe con ottimi risultati.


----------



## Old belledejour (28 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, dovrebbero rifiutare la magia nera. A quanto mi hanno detto invece, son solo balle... la praticano tranquillamente, e sembrerebbe con ottimi risultati.



Guarda io ballo, di conseguenza ho avuto modo di conoscere famosi ballerini latini che nei loro spettacoli inseriscono anche pezzi di Santeria. E' molto bella ed interessante, sono movimenti in cui invocano i vari Dei ( sette), poi se c'è altro vorrei capirlo. Ma credo che andrei a finire nella religione di alcune di tribu africane.


----------



## Alce Veloce (28 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> "Il mattino dei maghi" di Pawles e Bergier... un libro stranissimo e affascinante da morire.


Grandeeeeee!
Che bello trovare un altro estimatore!
Io a forza di rileggerlo ne ho consumato due copie!


----------



## Alce Veloce (28 Gennaio 2009)

"Impronte degli dei", di Graham Hancock. Bellisssssimo viaggio nel mondo e nella storia "strana".


----------



## Nobody (28 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Grandeeeeee!
> Che bello trovare un altro estimatore!
> Io a forza di rileggerlo ne ho consumato due copie!


Non è facile trovare un lettore che lo conosca... ma mi sembra ne avessimo già parlato tempo fa... o forse ricordo male....


----------



## Nobody (28 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Guarda io ballo, di conseguenza ho avuto modo di conoscere famosi ballerini latini che nei loro spettacoli inseriscono anche pezzi di Santeria. E' molto bella ed interessante, sono movimenti in cui invocano i vari Dei ( sette), poi se c'è altro vorrei capirlo. *Ma credo che andrei a finire nella religione di alcune di tribu africane*.


 Sicuramente si... arriva tutto da laggiù, poi si è mischiato al cattolicesimo.


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Guarda io ballo, di conseguenza ho avuto modo di conoscere famosi ballerini latini che nei loro spettacoli inseriscono anche pezzi di Santeria. E' molto bella ed interessante, sono movimenti in cui invocano i vari Dei ( sette), poi se c'è altro vorrei capirlo. Ma credo che andrei a finire nella religione di alcune di tribu africane.


 forse ti riferisci ai caraibici: salsa cubana, portoricana , bachata e merengue piuttosto che ai latino-americani (rumba-paso doble....chachacha)


----------



## Alce Veloce (28 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non è facile trovare un lettore che lo conosca... ma mi sembra ne avessimo già parlato tempo fa... o forse ricordo male....


Si, hai ragione, ora ricordo.
Beh, piacere comunque.
A me in particolare piace moltissimo la prima parte, quando parla del padre.


----------



## Nobody (28 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Si, hai ragione, ora ricordo.
> Beh, piacere comunque.
> A me in particolare piace moltissimo la prima parte, quando parla del padre.


 Piacere mio. Si molto... una cosa che mi ha colpito molto sono alcuni brevi racconti inseriti nel libro...


----------



## Old Benedetto (28 Gennaio 2009)

*Madame*

mi concederebbe questo ballo ? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Modestamente, sono l'uomo pi§ scoordinato del mondo.
Eppure darei un dito della mano per diventare un buon ballerino di tango ....
A ben pensare ho un'amica carissima istruttrice di ballo.
Solo che parla sempre e non sta mai zitta nemmeno per prendere aria. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Dovrei metterle il bavaglio prima di cominciare ogni lezione ....


----------



## Old belledejour (28 Gennaio 2009)

Benedetto ha detto:


> mi concederebbe questo ballo ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



quando vuoi

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=E6VvR3hkePI


----------



## Old Benedetto (28 Gennaio 2009)

*Belle, non vorrei*



belledejour ha detto:


> quando vuoi
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=E6VvR3hkePI


sembrarti scortese.
Ma per la verità l'invito era rivolto alla Gertrude Stein di questo Forum ....
Il primo è per lei, muoio dalla voglia di farmi schiacciare tutte le dita dei piedi dalle sue scarpe pop art .
Per te Belle, riservo la visone di un film di James Bond "For your eyes only".


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2009)

Arthur ha detto:


> Nel poco tempo che mi avanza, leggo "Il Forum di Tradimento.net", libro affascinante e coinvolgente
























    ma ogni tanto anche qualche libro dai, male non fa...


----------



## Old belledejour (28 Gennaio 2009)

Benedetto ha detto:


> sembrarti scortese.
> Ma per la verità l'invito era rivolto alla Gertrude Stein di questo Forum ....
> Il primo è per lei, muoio dalla voglia di farmi schiacciare tutte le dita dei piedi dalle sue scarpe pop art .
> Per te Belle, riservo la visone di un film di James Bond "For your eyes only".


Ehm forse hai frainteso.
A dire il vero mi sono offerta insegnante tua e della tua compagna.
Non posso mica ballare come la bionda con te, magari con il vestitino striminzito.
Sei mica Banderas.....


----------



## Old Benedetto (28 Gennaio 2009)

*Chissa'*



belledejour ha detto:


> Ehm forse hai frainteso.
> A dire il vero mi sono offerta insegnante tua e della tua compagna.
> Non posso mica ballare come la bionda con te, magari con il vestitino striminzito.
> Sei mica Banderas.....


Ah saperlo .... chi sono io


----------



## Old belledejour (28 Gennaio 2009)

Benedetto ha detto:


> Ah saperlo .... chi sono io


Torna in analisi..


----------



## Old Benedetto (28 Gennaio 2009)

*Belle,*



belledejour ha detto:


> Torna in analisi..


questo è l'unico tipo di analista per cui potrei provare il desiderio di sdraiarmi nuovamente su un lettino ...


----------



## Alce Veloce (28 Gennaio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Piacere mio. Si molto... una cosa che mi ha colpito molto sono alcuni brevi racconti inseriti nel libro...


Bellissimo quello del monaco nel deserto!

Mi prendono tantissimo frasi tipo:

_" Una vita d'uomo non si giustifica se non con lo sforzo, anche sfortunato, tendente a capire meglio. Più capisco più amo, perchè tutto ciò che è capito è bene"_

oppure:

_"Il mondo non è assurdo, e lo spirito non è affatto inetto a comprenderlo. Al contrario potrebbe darsi che lo spirito umano abbia già compreso il mondo, ma non lo sappia ancora"_

E poi le citazioni ad inizio capitolo?

"Ehi, c'è un tesoro nella casa accanto"
"ma non c'è nessuna casa accanto!"
"Ebbene, ne costruiremo una!"

(da un dialogo dei Fratelli Marx)

Oppure:

"Anche un'epoca di oppressione è degna di rispetto, perchè essa è opera non degli uomini, ma dell'umanità, dunque della natura creatrice, che può essere dura, ma non è mai assurda.
Se l'epoca in cui viviamo è dura abbiamo tanto più il dovere di amarla, di penetrarla con il nostro amore, fino a quando non avremo spostato le pesanti masse di materia che nascondono la luce che c'è dall'altra parte"

(W. Rathenau)

O ancora:

"Su scala cosmica (tutta la fisica moderna ce lo insegna) solo il fantastico ha la possibilità di essere vero"
(Teilhard De Chardin)

Sai che faccio? Me lo rileggo un'altra volta!


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Gennaio 2009)

*grande*



Grande82 ha detto:


> Posso dire (e non c'entra nulla) che a natale ho regalato il libro con le invenzioni di Leonardo da Vinci ad una bambina. Era così bello!!!
> C'erano le ricostruzioni 3d cartonate quando aprivi le pagine e le spiegazioni di come funzionassero le macchine. Ho DOVUTO comprarlo, capite?!?!?!
> 
> 
> ...


non faccio fatica....


----------



## Alce Veloce (29 Gennaio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non faccio fatica....


Capiamo, capiamo.
Te lo sei goduto un po', Grande, prima di regalarlo?


----------



## Nobody (29 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Bellissimo quello del monaco nel deserto!
> 
> Mi prendono tantissimo frasi tipo:
> 
> ...


 Hai ragione... anche io!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (14 Luglio 2009)

*Letture estive*

Cosa ci portiamo da leggere sotto l'ombrellone o sotto un albero o sotto un cono d'ombra prodotto da una parete rocciosa? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Venghino siori venghino, c'è l'imbarazzo della scelta


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Luglio 2009)

un polpettone storico se lo trovo


----------



## Old Rocknroll (14 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> un polpettone storico se lo trovo


meno male Emma 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 : pensavo nessuno leggesse quest'estate


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> meno male Emma
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 quando il pupo dormirà...consigli?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (14 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> quando il pupo dormirà...consigli?


Epoca storica? ma tu di solito sei una che è brava a spulciare negli scaffali delle librerie, speso consigli bene tu. qul libro di cui parlva ieri Brugola mi pareva molto buono.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (14 Luglio 2009)

Ho sicuramente un primo modesto consiglio per Moltimodi.

L'ho visto stamane in vetrina in una libreria vicino casa. Ristampato dalla Corbaccio

Io credo che chi ami la cultura del Sol levante dovrebbe leggerlo o cmq poosederlo. Anche perché in quegli anni l'aspetto bellico/marziale della tradizione nipponica era particolarmente celebrato.

E poi Maraini è stato un grande giornalista, seppur fascista convinto.

http://www.italialibri.net/opere/oregiapponesi.html


----------



## Old Rocknroll (14 Luglio 2009)

Poi vorrei leggere un po di classici, leteratur anglossassone soprattutto.

Mi attendono da mesi sullo scaffale di casa Melville, Conrad, Heathrowne, Twain, Tackeray.

Ma poi la voglia di semplicità a scapito della qualità mi sopraffa ..... maledetta


----------



## Old sperella (14 Luglio 2009)

Consiglio " quando cadrà la pioggia tornerò " http://www.ibs.it/code/9788884518194/ichikawa-takuji/quando-cadra-pioggia


Oggi inizierò L'uccello che girava le viti del mondo di Murakami


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Consiglio " quando cadrà la pioggia tornerò " http://www.ibs.it/code/9788884518194/ichikawa-takuji/quando-cadra-pioggia
> 
> 
> *Oggi inizierò L'uccello che girava le viti del mondo di Murakami *


Uno dei miei libri preferiti


----------



## Old sperella (14 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Uno dei miei libri preferiti


mi hanno detto che lo divorerò


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> mi hanno detto che lo divorerò


E'un libro surreale! Io l'ho divorato quelle 3 o 4 volte fondamentali... poi di Murakami mi son comprata anche Dance, Dance, Dance... Norwegian Wood... A wild sheep case (?) e Hard-Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World (?) tutti bellissimi....

Anzi ora mi vado a clonare come Malta Kano


----------



## Old sperella (14 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E'un libro surreale! Io l'ho divorato quelle 3 o 4 volte fondamentali... poi di Murakami mi son comprata anche Dance, Dance, Dance... Norwegian Wood... A wild sheep case (?) e Hard-Boiled Wonderland and the End of the World (?) tutti bellissimi....
> 
> Anzi ora mi vado a clonare come Malta Kano


Ho letto ( divorato anche quello ) settimana scorsa Tokio Blues Norvegian Wood .  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   Veramente appassionante !


----------



## Old sperella (14 Luglio 2009)

Mi è piaciuto parecchio anche questo : http://www.hoepli.it/libro/la-rondine-fuggita-dal-paradiso.asp?ib=9788856601626&pc=000004017000000


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Ho letto ( divorato anche quello ) settimana scorsa Tokio Blues Norvegian Wood .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Norwegian wood e'in un certo senso piu'realista... negli oltra sfora proprio nel surrealismo di mondi paralleli e personaggi semi-fantastici... ma di base c'e'la storia d'amore finita a cazzo


----------



## Old Aleluja (14 Luglio 2009)

oh ma quanto e soprattutto quando cavolo leggete?


----------



## Old sperella (14 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Norwegian wood e'in un certo senso piu'realista... negli oltra sfora proprio nel surrealismo di *mondi paralleli e personaggi semi-fantastici*... ma di base c'e'la storia d'amore finita a cazzo


in stile Amrita di Banana ? 

SPOILER :
























Ci sono rimasta di merda per Naoko in Norvegian


----------



## Old sperella (14 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> oh ma quanto e soprattutto quando cavolo leggete?


In quest'ultimo periodo sto leggendo tantissimo , anche fino alle 3 del mattino ...ma non sto lavorando !
In genere però d'estate ho sempre letto molto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  . In inverno vado in letargo .


----------



## Old Aleluja (14 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> In quest'ultimo periodo sto leggendo tantissimo , anche fino alle 3 del mattino ...ma non sto lavorando !
> In genere però d'estate ho sempre letto molto
> 
> 
> ...


 ah ecco...
ragassuole devo andare a stirare, stendere e fare i piatti...qualcuna mi da un mano? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








a dopo se ci siete ancora..
ciao!


----------



## Old sperella (14 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> ah ecco...
> ragassuole devo andare a stirare, stendere e fare i piatti...qualcuna mi da un mano?
> 
> 
> ...


Ho già steso e non stiro  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , vado a preparare la cena  

	
	
		
		
	


	




a dopo !


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> in stile Amrita di Banana ?
> 
> SPOILER :
> 
> ...


Banana Yoshimoto? Confesso di aver cominciato qualcosa ma aver mollato... non mi aggrada.
Credo sia piu'un miscuglio, sebbene nel libro non se ne parli apertamente, di sogni o di uno stato di confusione dato dallo shock (che poi saprai) in cui sogna ma crede di essere sveglio, e'sveglio ma crede di sognare nei sogni entrano personaggi reali... ci sono picchi di saggezza non indifferenti.

Beh qua dirai povero Toru.


----------



## Old sperella (14 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Banana Yoshimoto? Confesso di aver cominciato qualcosa ma aver mollato... non mi aggrada.
> Credo sia piu'un miscuglio, sebbene nel libro non se ne parli apertamente, di sogni o di uno stato di confusione dato dallo shock (che poi saprai) in cui sogna ma crede di essere sveglio, e'sveglio ma crede di sognare nei sogni entrano personaggi reali... ci sono picchi di saggezza non indifferenti.
> 
> Beh qua dirai povero Toru.


Sì , la trovo scorrevole anche se molto occidentalizzata .
Tra quelli che ho letto , ho lasciato a metà solo Honeymoon . 
Voglio leggere Kitchen , me l'hanno consigliato . 
Ti ricordi quale hai mollato ?


Mi intriga dalla descrizione che hai fatto


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Sì , la trovo scorrevole anche se molto occidentalizzata .
> Tra quelli che ho letto , ho lasciato a metà solo Honeymoon .
> Voglio leggere Kitchen , me l'hanno consigliato .
> Ti ricordi quale hai mollato ?
> ...


Kitchen


----------



## Old sperella (14 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Kitchen


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2009)

Mi sono presa:
uno di Nadine Gordimer, uno di Dors Lessing, ho già letto quello di Camilleri, ho quello di Augias s Gesù, mi prenderò un Saviano e poi ...ho un po' di arretrati.


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ho sicuramente un primo modesto consiglio per Moltimodi.
> 
> L'ho visto stamane in vetrina in una libreria vicino casa. Ristampato dalla Corbaccio
> 
> ...


Grazie del consiglio, davvero intrigante! Ricambio, imperdibile!





*"Addio ciliegi in fiore"*


Il capolavoro di Yoshida Mitsuru, uno dei pochissimi superstiti della tragedia


*Aprile 1945*. Le forze americane sono sbarcate a *Okinawa*, da dove sferrano micidiali attacchi contro un Impero giapponese ormai allo stremo delle forze. La guerra in Europa ormai sta finendo, e la conquista del Pacifico serve a delineare lo scacchiere del mondo postbellico. 
La Marina imperiale nipponica tenta una sortita finale, ma viene intercettata dalle forze aeree statunitensi che affondano la *Corazzata Yamato*, la più grande corazzata di tutti i tempi. 
_*Addio ciliegi in fiore*_, uno dei grandi capolavori della letteratura orientale, narra le vicende che ruotano attorno a quella sortita. Scritto nell’autunno del 1945 da *Yoshida Mitsuru*, uno dei pochissimi superstiti di quella tragedia, il romanzo ribalta completamente la visione occidentale della guerra nel Pacifico, rendendo onore a una mentalità e a un periodo storico che in Occidente si immagina fatto solo di insano furore bellico e soldati-kamikaze. 
Yamato non è solo un mezzo bellico; *il termine indica il Giappone nel senso più spirituale del termine*. Proprio per questo la nave viene nominata con grande rispetto e devozione – quasi personificandola – e la sua fine coincide con la fine di un Paese, di un determinato periodo storico, ma soprattutto di una mentalità. 
Ai posteri rimane l’immagine di un Giappone perduto, che imbocca senza posa la strada di un modernismo sfrenato, perdendo in parte le sue tradizioni, che sembrano inghiottite dai flutti.
Ciò che colpisce nel romanzo è *l’assenza di qualsiasi riferimento ostile al nemico*: prevalgono invece la compassione, l’altruismo tra commilitoni, il senso del dovere e la ricerca continua del decoro nella tragedia, anche nei momenti fatali. Il protagonista, un giovane guardiamarina di vent'anni, più volte si rapporta alla morte. Non ha mai conosciuto l’amore, e per questo la fine non gli pare intollerabile, al contrario del sentimento destinato a permeare la vita di chi è sopravvissuto alla Yamato.
È per questo che, pur essendo un capolavoro del romanzo storico di guerra, il libro coglie nell’esperienza estrema *i sentimenti più profondi dell’animo umano*, parlando a tutti noi di vita e di morte. Una frase su tutte lo spiega: _“Vivere una vita retta e sincera: non c’è altro modo per avere un confronto diretto con la morte. Fa di te stesso un recipiente vuoto. Fa di questo momento il punto di svolta verso una vita di rettitudine e generosità”._


----------



## Old sperella (15 Luglio 2009)

Molti ti consiglio Hanno ucciso il bar ragno di Nino Nonnis . 
L'ho detto anche all'Angiuledda


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Molti ti consiglio Hanno ucciso il bar ragno di Nino Nonnis .
> L'ho detto anche all'Angiuledda


 Annotato, grazie!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (15 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Annotato, grazie!


 MM suggerisci altro romanzo storico....di epoca + risalente del secolo scorso.

Qualche titolo sulla cultura dei samurai o japanese in generale?


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> MM suggerisci altro romanzo storico....di epoca + risalente del secolo scorso.
> 
> Qualche titolo sulla cultura dei samurai o japanese in generale?


 Su questo argomento è imperdibile "Hagakure, il codice del Samurai", nell'edizione ridotta e rivisitata da Mishima. Però non è un romanzo, ma una serie di norme a cui ci si deve attenere se si vuol vivere seguendo la via del bushido.

Romanzi storici sull'antico Giappone purtroppo non ne conosco, emma...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> MM suggerisci altro romanzo storico....di epoca + risalente del secolo scorso.
> 
> Qualche titolo sulla cultura dei samurai o japanese in generale?





moltimodi ha detto:


> Su questo argomento è imperdibile "Hagakure, il codice del Samurai", nell'edizione ridotta e rivisitata da Mishima. Però non è un romanzo, ma una serie di norme a cui ci si deve attenere se si vuol vivere seguendo la via del bushido.
> 
> Romanzi storici sull'antico Giappone purtroppo non ne conosco, emma...


 
Qualcosa a mio modesto avviso ci sarebbe.

Prova a guardare questi, sono nella mia wishing list.

Questi qui sono due veri classici sul Giappone feudale 

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.ibs.it/code/9788877105257/sh-nagon-sei/note-del-guanciale.html


http://www.ibs.it/code/9788806181604/shikibu-murasaki/storia-di-genji-il.html


Questi altri non sono sul giappone medioevale ma direi ugualmente meritevoli di essere letti. Occore scoprirli ..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.ibs.it/code/9788845918445/inoue-yasushi/fucile-da-caccia.html


http://www.ibs.it/code/9788877107800/kawabata-yasunari/maestro-di-go.html


http://www.ibs.it/code/9788882469443/tanizaki-junichiro/neve-sottile.html


http://www.ibs.it/code/9788854503229/kirino-natsuo/quattro-casalinghe-di-tokyo.html

Buona lettura


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



sperella ha detto:


> Sì , la trovo scorrevole anche se molto occidentalizzata .
> Tra quelli che ho letto , ho lasciato a metà solo Honeymoon .
> Voglio leggere Kitchen , me l'hanno consigliato .
> Ti ricordi quale hai mollato ?
> ...





Lettrice ha detto:


> Kitchen


Credo che questo autore potrebbe interessarvi: io ho letto solo tokyo blues, discreto, ma l'altro titolo è tutto un programma (soprattutto per chi ama gli scarafaggi di albione 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )

http://www.ibs.it/code/9788806183158/murakami-haruki/norwegian-wood-tokyo-blues.html


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Grazie del consiglio, davvero intrigante! Ricambio, imperdibile!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





moltimodi ha detto:


> Su questo argomento è imperdibile "Hagakure, il codice del Samurai", nell'edizione ridotta e rivisitata da Mishima. Però non è un romanzo, ma una serie di norme a cui ci si deve attenere se si vuol vivere seguendo la via del bushido.
> 
> Romanzi storici sull'antico Giappone purtroppo non ne conosco, emma...


 
Grazie, provvedo senz'altro. Non ho letto nulla sui kamikaze ma ho letto Caccia Zero dell'asso della caccia saburo sakai e mi sono commosso 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Poi avevo messo gli occhi, in tema di kamikaze, su questo, che ha avuto buone recensioni. Ma non ho dubbi e prenderò quello che mi hai consigliato: su alcune cose abbiamo gli stessi gusti 

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.ibs.it/code/9788830419834/inoguchi-rikihei-nakajima-tadashi/vento-divino-la-vera.html
 
***​E veniamo al cuore della cosa: il Giappone che "piace a noi" 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io non ho letto l'opera che hai consigliato ad Emma, ma ho letto comunque un'altra delle delle opere - pietre angolari - del Samuraipensiero

I. Nitobe, *Bushidô*. 
Opera essenziale per comprendere, di là da raffigurazioni convenzionali, quell’universo eroico che fu il Giappone dei Samurai.

Mi permetterei di consigliare anche

Junyû Kitayama, *Lo Stile eroico*. L'eroismo in Giappone, pp. 136. Traduzione a cura di Vittorio Penzo. Collezione Ryû, per i tipi di Sannô-kai, VIII, 2002. 
Severa e sublime come quell’incrocio di destini che portò, con Junyû Kitayama, il Giappone in Prussia, quest’opera sfida i limiti delle rappresentazioni occidentali dell’eroicità. È un poema che sgorga da una struttura saggistica: racconto di ‘portamenti’ grandiosi, florilegio di gesta e di gesti magnanimi della personalità. Disegnando una sorta di ‘metafisica dello stile’, l’Autore delinea i profili della condizione eroica. 
e​M. Musashi, *Il libro dei cinque anelli*. 
Il libro, scritto nel XVII secolo, è opera di un famoso Samurai, fondatore della scuola delle “due spade”. La terminologia e la struttura dell’opera richiamano la concezione cosmologica buddhista dei cinque elementi nonché influenze taoiste e zen.​ 
Infine, sapendo che veneri Mishima, ti consiglio vivamente, qualora tu non l'abbia già letto, questo:

Y. Mishima, *Ancora intorno al pazzo morire*. In esaurimento. 
Alcune note di commento allo Hagakure completate da brevi - ma incisivi - scritti e saggi .

Warning MM: questi libri hanno un'unica pecca, enorme. Sono tutti pubblicati dalle edizioni di AR, la casa editrice di Franco Freda ......
Se riesci a passare su questo, non posso che dirti, procurateli e non te ne pentirai
See you Manyways


----------



## Lettrice (15 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Credo che questo autore potrebbe interessarvi: io ho letto solo tokyo blues, discreto, ma l'altro titolo è tutto un programma (soprattutto per chi ama gli scarafaggi di albione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma e'di lui che stiamo parlando


----------



## Old sperella (15 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> MM suggerisci altro romanzo storico....di epoca + risalente del secolo scorso.
> 
> Qualche titolo sulla cultura dei samurai o japanese in generale?


Per i miei gusti sono un pò pesantucci, avevo letto qualcosa ma non ricordo neanche il titolo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Potresti vederti però i 7 samurai ( l'originale , non quello con Cruise )


----------



## Old sperella (15 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma e'di lui che stiamo parlando


a e di Nonnis non lo dico nemmeno ,lì non lo trovi


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Grazie, provvedo senz'altro. Non ho letto nulla sui kamikaze ma ho letto Caccia Zero dell'asso della caccia saburo sakai e mi sono commosso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Annotati e presto comprati... non preoccuparti, conosco la casa editrice AR. Libri molto interessanti. Come quelli de Il Settimo Sigillo. E' gente un po' "abbronzata"... ma fa niente  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Il libro su Saburo Sakai l'ho letto e mi è piaciuto molto. Come quello su Heinz Rudel e Adolf Galland... mi affascinano le storie degli assi della II guerra mondiale.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (20 Luglio 2009)

*Angeli ribelli*

*Probabilmente molti di voi l'avranno letto sull'inserto culturale di Repubblica di venerdì ultimo scorso.*

Mi ha colpito, non tanto perché la presentazione é di Saviano e l'autore dell'opera è un grande, ma perché l'argomento mi ha sempre affascinato.
la lotta tra il bene e il male e le sue origini, la difficoltà di discernere tra menzogna e verità, 
Per quel poco che costa, credo proprio che lo acquisterò ....


*QUELLA RIVOLTA IN CIELO*

Repubblica — 17 luglio 2009 pagina 51 sezione: CULTURA 
Anticipiamo parte dell' introduzione di Roberto Saviano al romanzo "La rivolta degli angeli" di Anatole France, pubblicato da Meridiano Zero (Pagg. 318, euro 9), in libreria da oggi. Mentre le terre di mezza Europa si piagavano di trincee e gli stati nazionali preparavano il grande macello del primo conflitto mondiale, in Francia veniva pubblicato il romanzo La Révolte des Anges. Il settantenne Anatole France aveva iniziato a scrivere le pagine del suo romanzo disturbato dai cori nazionalisti, da un' imprevedibile smania bellicosa, disgustato da rigurgiti di patriottismoe dalle diuturne parate militari. Decise così di raccogliere nella sua mente un progetto vasto, ambizioso, capace non soltanto di arginare, almeno nel perimetro della carta, l' idiozia militare e nazionalista, ma di coinvolgere con la sua scrittura l' intero ordine universale delle cose. Troppo grande era il disastro che di lì a qualche mese sarebbe andato celebrandosi per potersi occupare di lacerti biografici, di letterature intime, di scritture soffuse e romantiche. Scrisse dell' origine dei tempi, riscrisse la battaglia primigenia tra gli eserciti degli angeli di Dio e gli angeli ribelli organizzati da Lucifero, ne argomentò le teorie e le motivazioni della rivolta, cercò di comprendere le cause della disfatta delle truppe rivoltose e le abilità dei vincitori. Propose una nuova interpretazione della storia delle civiltà umane, trovò un nuovo senso all' ordine religioso, sondòe descrisse la struttura dei cieli, tentò di inchiodare il Dio monoteista dinanzi alle sue irrimediabili colpe. Tutto questo France l' ottenne usando la letteratura come laboratorio immaginifico capace di sussumere senza regola alcuna ogni nozione e ogni conoscenza. La rivolta degli angeli è un testo che raccoglie in sé la tradizione dell' angelistica scolastica, episodi biblici, influenze gnostiche, derivazioni manichee, suggestioni ordinarie, comuni pregiudizi sugli angeli e demòni. Il romanzo riesce nella titanica impresa di rovesciare le categorie della teologia e della politica attraverso la foggiatura letteraria del possibile. La fantasia dismette la sua consistenza metafisica e assume nelle pagine di France una concretezza palpabile. Il sogno di riformulare la vita, di svelare il midollo della natura e la realtà delle cose diviene reale attraverso la costruttiva potenza delle parole. La letteratura, pur essendo libera dalla menzogna di essere vera, quando dismette il ruolo di prosseneta tra realtà e invenzione, aggredisce ferina la realtà trasformando la struttura molecolare della materia in composizioni radicalmente nuove, rese possibili dalla sola ragione sufficiente d' essere pensabili. In questo romanzo France discute sul merito di Dio, sulla giustezza del suo agire, sulla fallacia delle sue decisioni, sulla brutalità della vita così com' è stata organizzata. Perché la morte, la malattia, il dolore? Perché la fragilità del corpo, la necessità del lavoro, il dolore del parto? Non più quindi il cercare, religiosamente, i motivi del dolore, il senso della sofferenza per trovarne consolazione, non più comprendere le volontà divine per ossequiarle né il sottoporsi alle leggi del Libro. Assaltare la fonte dell' ordine della vita è il compito delle pagine di Anatole France, scrivere una fenomenologia della vita felice è il bellicoso metodo che adopera. L' ateismo diviene così una militante battaglia contro il potere divino, una razionale e appassionata rivolta contro le menzogne che Dio impone agli uomini come verità. France racconta degli angeli, esseri creati per custodire l' ordine di Dio, che rifiutando il loro compito sono divenuti terribili ribelli. Il bene angelico è una imperitura vita incosciente che attraverso la conoscenza rompe le sue catene, cosciente di non aver nulla da perdere e più mondi da guadagnare. Gli angeli ribelli comprendono attraverso il dubbio, il pensiero, la riflessione che il mondo, l' universo, il cosmo tutto esiste indipendentemente da Dio e ciò che da questi viene considerato come sua creazione è soltanto una menzogna per giustificare la sua egemonia, la sua autorità morale sulla materia. Le leggi di Dio sono ordini menzogneri, gabbie morali imposte sulle verità libere della naturae le volontà degli esseri umani. Il sapere permette al protagonista, l' angelo custode Arcade, il più basso grado della gerarchia celeste, un membro del proletariato angelico, di organizzare la più grande impresa mai tentata dopo la creazione dell' universo: la sovversione dei cieli. - _ROBERTO SAVIANO_


----------



## Old Rocknroll (20 Luglio 2009)

*Una zia fuori dal comune*

Pare sia un piccolo caso letterario "di nicchia".
Umorismo, non sense, compassione.
Quando leggendo un libro si riesce a ridere e riflettere allo stesso tempo, allora vuole dire che l'autore ha fatto un buon lavoro ...

*Zia Mame, il romanzo per un' estate da ridere*

Repubblica — 17 giugno 2009   pagina 1   sezione: PRIMA PAGINA 
QUANDO (nel 1955) Zia Mame di Patrick Dennis venne pubblicato negli Stati Uniti, vendette due milioni di copie (oggi sarebbero almeno cinque), e rimase per 122 settimane nelle classifiche dei best seller. Mi auguro che un successo simile bened i c a l ' e d i z i o n e i t a l i a n a (Adelphi, a cura di Matteo Codignola, pagg. 380, euro 19,50). Zia Mame incanta, seduce, diverte sia i lettori colti sia la grande massa dei cosiddetti lettori comuni. Da molti anni non ridevo tanto. Patrick Dennis abolisce (sembra abolire) tutto ciò che è pensiero, sentimento, dolore;e si abbandona a una grandiosa esaltazione e glorificazione del comico, come se nulla d' altro esistesse nella vita. Quasi sempre i libri che fanno ridere sono belli: perché il riso è una delle massime divinità dell' esistenza e della letteratura. Qui sono presenti quasi tutte le forme del comico: il rabelaisano, il dickensiano, la farsa, il vaudeville, il film con le torte in faccia, sebbene quella dickensiana sia di gran lunga preponderante. Ora Zia Mame è una torta di marzapane, piena di liquorie di marmellate: una torta pesantissima, che all' improvviso balza nell' aria e vola velocissima e senza peso. Ora è un timido squillo: il riso sembra vergognarsi di sé stesso, e poi si scatena, viola qualsiasi limite, e ci lascia esausti e con gli occhi pieni di lacrime. Patrick Dennis ama moltissimo le chiacchere dei suoi personaggi: i dialoghi dissennati, che non finiscono mai; i passi dove la lingua è più mobile, vivace ed assurda. "Grandi sorsate di parole sono per lui" (Chesterton lo diceva di Dickens) "come grandi sorsate di vino, pungenti e rinfrescanti". "Quando racconta, continua a parlare: pensa che il racconto sia una forma superiore di conversazione, e cerca di comunicarci l' estro della parola parlata, il suo vagabondare, perdersi, dimenticarsi, esplodere. Sebbene non lo dica mai chiaramente, cerca di persuadere i suoi lettori che la vita è una cosa infinitamente allegra, lieta e festosa. Sa benissimo che è una menzogna: molto di rado la vitaè lieta,e non lo fu certo per lui, se andò a finire in un ospedale psichiatrico. Ma, per tutto il libro, perseverò eroicamente nella sua menzogna, facendo sobbalzare ogni forma di riso. Fino ad oggi, certo per mia colpa, non avevo mai sentito parlare di Patrick Dennis. In realtà, aveva un nome molto più pomposo, Edward Everett Tanner III, che lo faceva assomigliare ad un imperatore del Sacro Romano Impero. Lui lo sveltì e lo alleggerì. Non era quel che si chiama uno scrittore di professione: non apparteneva al corteo di geni che da Omero conduce sino a Proust e a Kafka. Era una di quelle figure pittoresche, così frequenti negli Stati Uniti, che vivono contemporaneamente nel mondo dell' editoria, del teatro, del giornalismo, della letteratura e del cinema, e sembrano badare soltanto a far soldi. Solo che, per lui, fare soldi era una cosa estremamente seria e grave, ed impegnava il suo grande talento e la sua cultura. Dopo aver combattuto in Italia nella seconda guerra mondiale, Patrick Dennis entrò in un' agenzia letteraria, dove preparava schede di lettura. Lavorò per una piccola casa editrice. Scrisse, a nome di altri, romanzi e raccolte di aneddoti. Preparò articoli serissimi per una rivista serissima come Foreign Affairs, e un libro sulle tattiche del comunismo. Quando scrisse Zia Mame, il libro venne rifiutato da diciannove editori, che lo giudicavano invendibile, e che dovettero ricredersi amaramente quando rimase per più di due anni nella classifica dei best seller. Trasformato in commedia, e interpretato a Broadway da Rosalind Russell, Zia Mame ebbe un grandissimo incasso. Poi Dennis compose l' autobiografia di una diva del burlesque, del muto, di Broadway e di Hollywood, col titolo Belle Poitrine; e Genius, dove si prese gioco dei film troppo colti. Tentò il suicidio: venne ricoverato d' urgenza in un ospedale psichiatrico: si diede il nome di Psychopatrick: si trasferì a Città del Messico, gestì una galleria d' arte, e finalmente fece il maggiordomo, certo squisito e competentissimo, col nome di Edward Tanner. Quanto mi sarebbe piaciuto vederlo. * * * Sullo sfondo di Zia Mame, appare la fine degli anni venti: quel periodo folle e leggendario, che Dennis rievoca con grande fedeltà e precisione. Tutti, allora, erano (o sembravano) ricchi: tutto era ostentata e smisurata ricchezza; ma questo eccesso di vita e di oggetti assume, nel libro, una graziosa e futile leggerezza. Era il mondo di Zia Mame, che ne trasse il suo nutrimento. Ora Zia Mame ci appare come una signora dagli occhi sfavillanti, avvolta in una mantella spagnola, e con una rosa dietro l' orecchio: ora come una bambola giapponese, coi capelli cortissimi, la frangetta dritta che lambisce l' arco accentuato delle sopracciglia, con un abito di seta a ricami d' oro, pantofoline d' oro, e unghie lunghissime coperte da un delicato smalto verde acqua: ora indossa un abito scarlatto e ha i polsi avviluppati in spire di braccialetti indiani; ora sembra una romantica Signora del Sud, con organza e balze, crinolina e orchidee. Passa la giornata in un turbine di acquisti, intrattenimenti, feste in casa e fuori, adeguati alla rutilante moda dell' epoca: sempre a teatro, specialmente nei teatri sperimentali,o a cene offerte da signori molto à la page, o in gallerie di statue e dipinti quasi incomprensibili. Zia Mame è incantevole. Dal principio alla fine del libro, incanta l' autore, che a tratti si confonde con lei, le domestiche nere e irlandesi, i bambini, i vecchi, gli americani del Nord e del Sud, gli stranieri e, naturalmente, incanterà tutti i lettori. Nessuno resiste al suo fascino. Appena la vede, ciascuno cade ai suoi piedi come una vittima indifesa, e farebbe qualsiasi sacrificio per lei. E' polimorfa. Recita col massimo estro tutte la parti possibili, tranne quella della donna virtuosa. Non sta mai ferma: si agita, si sposta: è quasi sempre allegra e ridente; ma, se piange, uno non riesce ad immaginare che un corpo umano possa contenere tante lacrime. Adora gli altri esseri umani; ed è sempre prontissima ad abbandonare la propria vita per gettarsi a capofitto in quella di un altro. Come Patrick Dennis, chiacchera in modo insaziabile. Impersona la parte della vittima innocente, meglio ancora dell' innocente brutalizzata, mentre macchina di nascosto le più efferate malvagità. Nessuno direbbe che è candida o ingenua: eppure lo è; e proprio questo candore e una generosità commovente la legano per sempre a tutti coloro che incontra. Quando esplose la grande crisi del 1929-1930, Zia Mame non aveva mai fatto niente: salvo lavorare come ballerina di fila in un riadattamento della rivista Chu Chin Chow. Colla crisi perse tutto. Di buona o cattiva voglia, dovette lavorare (cosa terribile) e lo fece con lo spirito, i successi e le catastrofi di Edward Everett Tanner III. Venne assunta a Vanity Fair: diventò lettrice di un editore: si occupò di decorazioni d' interni in stile rococò: divenne una f e r v i d a s o s t e n i t r i c e d e l Bauhaus: aprì un punto vendite, "dedicato a tutto ciò che è coraggioso, sperimentale, elettrizzante, nuovo, moderno": lavorò come vendeuse di vestiti: aprì un locale estremamente esclusivo, con uno chef francese, un' orchestra inglese, un portiere irlandese, un capocameriere italiano e una ballerina spagnola; vendette porta a porta pentole d' alluminio: si impegnò come segretaria di un venditore di stringhe: scrisse una tragedia greca in trenta scene, con un coro di duecento voci; vendette pattini nel reparto giocattoli di un grande magazzino. Infine sposò un bellissimo gentiluomo del Sud, Beauregard Jackson Pickett Burnside, che discendeva da quattro generali sudisti, e possedeva petrolio texano, zucchero di Cuba, moltissime azioni a New York, e miniere in Canada. Per la gioia dei suoi lettori, le avventure di Zia Mame non finiscono qui. Non oserei mai raccontarle tutte. La vediamo per l' ultima volta vestita da principessa indiana, con un sari elaboratissimo, i capelli color pervinca, molto kohl intorno agli occhi, e un segno di casta sulla fronte. Non sappiamo cosa farà: forse si incarnerà in altre zie Mame, immaginate da altri scrittori. Certo non morirà mai, immortale come Shahrazade: mentre Edward Everett Tanner III, ovvero Patrick Dennis, era morto nel 1976, a soli cinquantasei anni, "facendo conversazione". - _PIETRO CITATI_


----------

